# Bachmann 1:20 RGS Caboose



## jbwilcox (Jan 2, 2008)

I just opened my Christmas present and found RGS caboose 0404 under the tree.

I have looked at the instructions and was about to open it up to install batteries when I saw a potential problem.

Instructions say to loosen the ladder from one end only. Then move the roof back. That looks like it would cause the latter on the other end to be bent out of shape. Should I loosen the latters at both ends of the caboose?

Next, where do i find a screw driver small enough to loosen these screws without stripping the heads? 

If I do strip the heads, can I get replacement screws?

Does anyone know if the LED's for the marker lights and lanterns will be sold separately?

How long will the batteries last?

John


----------



## Treeman (Jan 6, 2008)

You will need to remove both ladder tops.


----------



## Gary Armitstead (Jan 2, 2008)

Someone posted instructions about this a few months ago.


----------



## Gary Armitstead (Jan 2, 2008)

John,

Here is the link I was looking for regarding removing the roof.

http://120pointme.blogspot.com/2009...-long.html 

Scroll down to "Raising the roof" heading-about half way down the page, from Durango Dan.


----------



## ron736 (Jan 2, 2008)

Hi John,

I have one of the RGS caboose No.404 models and it does not have the ladder extensions to
unscrew. You need to slide the roof to the rear about 3/8th inch and lift straight up.
When you install the roof start about the same distance to the rear and engage the ladder tops into 
the retainers before the roof is all the way down. Then just slide the roof forward.

Ron Knepp


----------



## jbwilcox (Jan 2, 2008)

Gary,

The link did not work.

Thanks for the help. Where do I find a screw driver small enough to loosen the screws without stripping the heads?

John


----------



## Gary Armitstead (Jan 2, 2008)

John,

Go to the One to Twenty Point Me site. Then look in the September 2009 archives. This forum is really getting touchy about including links-they just don't want to work for some reason. It's NOT just me either. This software is just too glitchy.

http://120pointme.blogspot.com/

Then go down to September archives, September 6th, 2009. The archives are on the LEFT HAND side of the webpage. Scroll down to the September 2009 archives. There are (3) there. Good luck.

I KNOW this will work. I just tried it!


----------



## StanleyAmes (Jan 3, 2008)

I just removed the roof I had that had ladder extensions. 

I removed the top screw on each side of the rear laccer and loosened the lower screw so that I could lower the ladder extensions. (you have to loosen the lower screws quite a bit as there is a protrusion that the extension must go over.) Then I pulled the roof back a little and removed it. 

I did not have to touch the front extensions. 

Hope that helps. 

Stan


----------



## Pete Thornton (Jan 2, 2008)

Where do I find a screw driver small enough to loosen the screws 
John, 

Your local hardware store probably has some small ones. You can always file one down to fit. 

Or order a set from Micromark 
*http://www.micromark.com/21-PIECE-M...,6538.html*


----------

